# This past wednesday Moses Lake



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Headed out about 9am , from the seabrook ramp towards moses gate, 
Viz was good till about eagle point, it was thick. Radar had several hits
so I slowed way down and it was spot on several boats in close trying 
to fish in the soup. Got past them and the fog lifted near the gate. 
Fished for about an hour around the outside, tide was outbound. I did not
see anyone with a fish, I headed out to the deep spots , I could not get anything, tried dead shrimp, I could not buy a bite. Did some mapping of the 
area then went looking for the ramp at texas city. The spoils along the channel
are about 1 foot when the tide is down. The channel and the rest of moses 
seemed about 3 feet. I found the row of stakes marking the path to the ramp. 
I bet that is a great place to get a adult beverage in the summer. Used the stakes on the south side of the boat and followed them back to the gate. 
Fished around again , this time with dead shrimp and caught this monster, 
and called it a day . It was nice to get out and run around , perfect weather .


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't seen one of those nasty things in years!


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

What is it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> What is it


 Dogfish also called Toadfish. Nasty things for sure.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

oyster toadfish. they're thick on the oyster shells in the winter.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

he lives today with part of a hook , that was the best I could do and allow it to swim away. I would not touch that thing with bare hands , i bet it stings somehow and it has a nasty row of teeth


----------

